# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Poe # 8 in Progress

## Amandalyn

Here's the first pics of my A-style Oval Hole by Andy Poe. The back is tiger maple and the top will be Engelman. This is my first custom instrument, so I'm really excited. I decided to have an oval hole built because I've never had one; I have & had several F's. The top will be black & the sides & back will be blonde.

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's the back

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Good grief! Where does Andy get this wood?? There is another Poe thread in this section that shows an F style Mando with a 3D quilted back.

Beautiful!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Very cool. I really enjoy these custom A threads. Keep the pics coming and keep us up to date as it comes together. Lp

----------


## F5G WIZ

Wow! That is going to be a beutiful "A". Andy is finishing up #5 for me and I can't wait to get my hands on it. Like your choice of colors. Mine too will be dark on the front and lighter colored on the back, neck and sides. Andy is great to work with, you have made a great choice in builders. I think Andy has a secret Maple Fairy that grants him his every maple wish! ha ha

----------


## Phil Jolly

That is going to be an amazing mandolin. I have Andy's #7 Driftwood which is an A style with the same coloring yours is going to have. It is a beautiful mandolin and sounds and plays great. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's some new Pic's of my Poe #8- front rosette & binding in abalone.

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's another of the front

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's the back with binding complete

----------


## John Flynn

> where does Andy get this wood


My guess is he gets it at Old Standard Wood, right there in Columbia, MO. Gilchrist, Old Wave, Collings and Mid-Mo buy wood there, as well as many others.

----------


## Brad Weiss

> The top will be black & the sides & back will be blonde.


Hey! I'm ordering a custom black-over-blonde! (not a Poe, though). #Do I spot a trend?

Looks wonderful!

----------


## F5G WIZ

Looks awesome! I've only got about two weeks left and Poe#5 will be finished! Can't wait. There is or at least was a black over blonde Poe for sale in the classifieds. I know it is brand new just completed a couple months ago. Would be suprised if it hadn't sold yet. Last time I looked it was still for sale.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Actually I just went to the classifieds. It is still there but it is Black on Red.

----------


## Amandalyn

Hi Brad W.-
Who are you ordering your Black/Blonde from? I enjoyed your website audio clips!
Amandalyn

----------


## sgarrity

Wow.........that's gonna look amazing with a black top!

----------


## Mark Walker

LOVE that abolone trim on the sound hole and binding. #Looking great so far! #

----------


## Cheryl Watson

That's one super nice new baby bumble bee coming into the world! 

Can't WAIT to see the headstock and the top all black and shiny and strung up!

C

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's the latest pics from Andy Poe- strung up in the white... Full Front

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's the custom Headstock...

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's the back of the Headstock, Birdseye Maple...

----------


## Amandalyn

Another front shot...

----------


## Antlurz

Awesome! Are you SURE you want to cover up that soundboard with black?

Ron

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful!! Haven't seen Andy do inlays like that before. Very unique. So your looking at about 2 more months I'd say. Bet your getting excited!

----------


## Amandalyn

I keep hearing about the Black choice of color for the top- I've always wanted a Black top A like the old Gibson snakeheads. Some say the black shows smudges & scratches more, some say the black is awesome. I've thought about the other color options- deep red for the top?- but don't see it with the abalone. The back with the blonde will show plenty of interest. I have several other mandos with trad. brown sunbursts, so this will be different. Kinda sexy, mysterious, retro.

----------


## Amandalyn

We were first going with standard block inlay on the fretboard, and then Andy came up with the idea of the smaller blocks, which I further modified by tapering the ends to go with the HS design.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Very nice, Black will look awesome. #2 is a black top and it looks great.

----------


## Mark Franzke

When you see something that beautiful, you almost wnt to leave it all white. On the other hand, something that beautiful will also look fantastic in any color scheme.

----------


## Mandoborg

Think Whiskey Colored !!!
Andy is really good..... Beautiful every time ....

Jim Combra

----------


## bradeinhorn

i like whiskey

----------


## Amandalyn

I like Whiskey... Before Breakfast- played on a mandolin. Soon to be played on Poe #8.

----------


## reb0964

very beautiful,,,the wood is absolutely amazing

----------


## Amandalyn

Well, here's my #8 Poe completed. I think it's a beauty. Can't wait to receive it. Scroll down for a couple pics.

----------


## Amandalyn

Front

----------


## Amandalyn

front close

----------


## Amandalyn

Headstock

----------


## Amandalyn

Back HS

----------


## Amandalyn

front

----------


## Amandalyn

front

----------


## Mandoborg

Holy Cow......
I don't want to build anymore !!

That's one fine piece of playable art, Congratulations on calling it yours !

Jim

----------


## Phil Jolly

Gorgeous, 
Absolutely gorgeous, of course, i'm a little partial to that color scheme

----------


## Lane Pryce

Stunning. The Waverlys look like jewelry on that girl. Some kinda sweet. I'll bet you feel like a new parent. Lp

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful, bet you can't wait to get your hands on her. Love the binding on the back of the headstock. Haven't seen that done before. Andy's work just keeps getting better and better. I'm sure you will love your new mando, I love mine.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

This classy, gorgeous work of art will turn heads for certain, and hopefully a lot of ears too! All you luthiers know how difficult it is to get a single purfling line that perfect which Andy used on this mando's HS and FB. The short, scooped extension is especially cool. I'll bet that Amandalyn will be getting a really good MP3 posted soon! 

CONGRADS! 

Cheryl

----------


## Tim Saxton

WoW!!! Amazzzzzzing! I'm breathless.

----------


## Michael Wolf

I'd be interested in the reason why you decided to have a elevated fretboard on a oval hole. Did you play other examples like this before or is it just a try? Would like to hear about the sonic characteristic in comparison to a traditional oval. Will it have more volume and punch to penetrate better?

Cheers
Michael

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Dang! That's classy.

Make sure you give a full review after you get to play it a little.

----------


## kyblue

Nice! Like that inlay.

Paula

----------


## JEStanek

That's beautiful. Enjoy it. Forever.
Jamie

----------


## Kevin K

What is the cost for A Waverly's like that? Beautiful mandolin, beautiful work and attention to detail. Makes me want an A.

----------


## Bill James

Andy just keeps cranking out the hits!

Beautiful work!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Sweet!!!!! It doesn't get any better than that! Awesome looking mandolin!!

----------


## gwalt

That is a beautiful mandolin!!!! #But wait till you get to play it! #You're going to like it even better!

----------


## F5G WIZ

Gwalt: So how is #4, haven't heard any feedback on it yet?

----------


## Steve-o

Amandalyn: Please let us know how you like the tone, volume, and playability of your Poe when you receive it. If it sounds as good as it looks, I am twice as jealous. Enjoy!

----------


## mikeo2

Wow... so sharp! I love the binding on the back of the headstock as well... classy, classy, classy!

----------


## gwalt

I've been completely satisfied with my Poe #4. It's very easy to play , and it seems to be getting louder. I haven't taken it to any jams yet so I don't know it will standup to those Banjos. But I think it will do just fine. I would use Andy as a builder again if MAS ever stricks. But right now this one turned out so nice that when I'm not playing it I just can't stop looking at on the stand. A good mandolin makes one want to practice more. I know Amandalyn is going to be very happy. That # 8 is a sweet looking mandolin.

----------


## Amandalyn

I've received #8, and it's everything and more than I expected. The tone is amazing- resonant,ringing, and volume to boot. The workmanship is pristine- a real jewel to feast your eyes on. I'm really surprised at the tone for an oval hole- and just to think it's going to open up even more!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I heard Amandalyn's new baby over the phone. As you all know, the tone of any instrument heard over the phone is limited, but I could tell that it has a lot of sustain and fullness and volume.

Tomorrow, I'll get to actually play it. It will be the first Poe I've played or seen in person. 

Cheryl

----------


## F5G WIZ

Hey guys (gals), I come to St. Augustine about every other year for vacation with the wife and kids. #I stay in the Bryn Mawr Camping resort on the island. #Might be coming down next summer. #Would be nice to hook up and compare Poe's. Mine is the only one I have ever played.

----------


## gwalt

See! I told you that you were going to really like that mandolin. Congratulations on your new "Poe".

----------


## Wilson

Congratulations Amandalyn,

My Poe #2 is a great mandolin and I'm sure you will love yours. Yours and mine have many things in common including the tonewoods, the black top, the A-style body and the hardware makers. Andy told me that he had changed his varnish technique recently to make the finish a bit more durable. His workmanship is impeccable. It would be interesting to have a side-by-side comparison of the two instruments.

----------


## Mark Walker

Absolutely stunning. #Sorry about not commenting sooner - been off for my annual 'cerebral cleansing' living in a tent in the wilderness of Michigan's U.P. for a couple weeks pursuing the wily whitetail and avoiding packs of gray wolves!  # #
Enjoy that mandolin - it looks wonderful and - from the comments so far - must sound stunning as well! #

----------


## guitharsis

Congrats Amandalyn! Just gorgeous.

I was seriously contemplating Driftwood #007 when it was advertised in the classifieds recently. Waited too long. . . .

----------


## F5G WIZ

I think the owner of DW #7 changed his mind and kept it.

----------


## Amandalyn

Yeah #7 decided to keep his. At least for awhile. He wrote me & we talked. After seeing mine he had second thoughts. Well, I've been playing #8 every day and it's incredible. The tone is complex and I can't get over the volume for a brand new mando. I'm so glad decided to have a Poe built, it's really a special instrument.

----------


## guitharsis

Well, I'm more ready to purchase now, have the funds from the sale of a fine classical guitar. So if he changes his mind back again :Smile:  guitharsis@hotmail.com

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I got the chance to play Amandalyn's new Poe this past Saturday. What a purdy thang!   It is just perfection in fit and finish. It is definitely a true work of art. The black leather Cedar Creek case is a perfect classy match for it.

Other than the beauty of this mandolin, I noticed right away how light in weight it is. I wish my mandolins were this light-you can play it with out a strap.

Playability is very good with low action. The neck deeper and more rounded than I am used to, but even with my very small hands it was easy to play. The neck is a bit shorter than my mandolins but I adapted to it. The back of the neck has only no grip tung oil-feels good! 

The tone is very oval-hole: A nice full, open, tubby bottom end, a smooth midrange pallet (much less cutting than a bluegrass mandolin) and sweet trebles. I am certain that the trebles will come in even more as it settles in and is played. It sounds "new" but open (not a tight tone) with a lot of sustain and it is very responsive and does not take a lot of effort to get a nice full tone and very good volume from it. Actually, the volume shocked me-it can be VERY loud. The sound is full with open chords which is one good test for an oval hole mando. It also drones well for celtic music and it has more punch than I expected it to have with a good amount of whomp and chop for string-bandy chords and double stops. It does not have quite as much "pop" as a bluegrass mandolin. Amandalyn already has two pop machines and she wanted something sweeter and more open in this mandolin which she definitely got; Sounds great for classical/blues/old time/fiddle tunes.

The intonation is extremely good-I would say perfect but no instrument has perfect intonation even if our ears tell us it is perfect. An intonation problem, no matter how small, will drive me right crazy and my ears were very happy with this mandolin. 

This mandolin has me wanting an oval hole but my mandolin budget is zilch right now.

Amandalyn is my upright bass player in my band and we are gearing up for an acoustic album recorded in my home studio so we will hopefully able to get a nice MP3 of the Poe uploaded to our website page soon.

Cheryl

----------


## grandmainger

Here's the headstock from No. 9. I just love the inlay... Ohh MAS!

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful headstock, Andy just keeps cranking them out don't he. Germain haven't heard from you much since you got married.

----------


## kyblue

Great new take on a traditional inlay. Very classy.

Paula

----------


## grandmainger

> Germain haven't heard from you much since you got married. #


My wife takes up all my time!

Not.

I've been very busy at work and at home, so the mando has gone a bit neglected for a few weeks. Whatever time I have goes into playing at the moment... I should have more time after Christmas. I miss the Cafe!

Germain
 

PS: Check out Andy's budding new site: www.poetone.com...

----------


## gwalt

Cool! I got three pictures of my mandolin in his home page.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Yeah, Mine is the center picture. Noticed two new MP3's today. Nathan rocks!

----------


## Mandoborg

This kid is so good it's just plain scary !!!

----------

